# *



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Very creative. I'm starting to think you might be a pretty decent woodworker.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now thats frickin impressive LRM.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Very creative. I m starting to think you might be a pretty decent woodworker.
> 
> - Rich


I've been around the block a few times, I'm just rough around the edges.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Nice work.
> 
> - Richard Lee


Thanks Richard


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> now thats frickin impressive LRM.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Pottz


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Well the finished product is certainly far from ***********************************.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Walker


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

LeeRoy, that's top end work on both videos. Looks like you must have a local lock on higher end commercial for showrooms, and such.

I agree not seeing any ***********************************, but **************************************** are from tater bags dyed red, as the Irish immigrants came to our country, carrying everything they owned in those bags. Hard working sons of a ,,,,,,, all of them. I have a hard time finding that anything but admirable.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

very cool slideshow, LRM. Learned somethin today, thanks!


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

LRM Ornamental mill. File for patents.

Excellent work.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Steve,
I did commercial work for about 10 years. (Store Fronts - Displays - Cash Counters)
I had several contractors and retail store owners that used me exclusively. 
I always had a new store or remodel going on.

Thanks Brian, glad you could pick something up.

Thanks CW, 
As I'm sure you know, sometimes you just have to figure a way.
I don't know about a patent though, that's pretty much a 1 time throw away jig.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I ve been around the block a few times, I m just rough around the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video is just beyond amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

here i thought with " the *********************************** Way" in the title, i was gonna be seein a pickup on blocks, rim turned into a faceplate, tailstock cobbled from a cinderblock and some leather belts, and a pitchfork for a turning tool!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> sometimes you just have to figure a way.
> - LeeRoyMan


That…right there.
Thats how I 'grew up' in the stair and railing business.
The customer doesn't want to hear, 'But…I don't have a 4' lathe'.
In my case it was me quietly panicking, thinking *'WTF!? WE DON'T HAVE A 16' LATHE'* as the boss tells the customer…SURE, no problem. We'll be onsite Monday! 

Hundred's of similar scenario's just like that have played out over the years.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Worked out nice. I've had pictures of people doing it this way for a long time. I have a harbor freight lathe figure out now how to add a router to the setup….

Have a craftsman router crafter but its too short….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Rich!



> That…right there.
> Thats how I grew up in the stair and railing business.
> The customer doesn t want to hear, But…I don t have a 4 lathe .
> In my case it was me quietly panicking, thinking * WTF!? WE DON T HAVE A 16 LATHE * as the boss tells the customer…SURE, no problem. We ll be onsite Monday!
> ...


These are the challenges that I like about woodworking. 
No rules, (other than staying safe).
I get more gratification from a job knowing I got it done in non traditional ways.

You know what they say:
I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> No rules, (other than staying safe).
> - LeeRoyMan


I don't know if the 16' lathe(with a router sled) I built would have been described as….'safe' per say. But no one died 
It was safe for the other guys in the shop because no one would come within 25' of it when it was running.
The 12" dia column was so heavy it would blow the breaker when you plugged it in. Finally figured out the best way to get it turning was to wrap a rope around it and pull start it like a lawn mower. Once you got it turning, another guy would plug the motor in. 
Belt tension was fine tuned with a sandbag sitting on top of the motor! lol!
Wish I would have gotten pictures of it…was a fine piece of engineering!

Definitely a 'Hold my beer and watch this' project.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

No one died, that's a plus.
I would have liked to been there for that.

Closest I could come to that would be cutting 16" round PVC pipe. 
I made a sled with skateboard wheels, fixed it to the table saw. 
Set the fence to the desired length, raised the blade and rolled the tube. 
It actually worked pretty good. Gave me good, true ends. 
I made them into stools for a strip club.

Of course I had to personally make sure they were doing their job after they were delivered.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Very slick, reminds me of the doweling jig that runs over the table saw blade as the work piece is spinning slowly. I also love the use of the ubiquitous harbor freight ratchet straps!


----------

